# 5w-30 synthetic in rogue



## 4johnny (Jul 22, 2019)

I accidentally used 5w-30 synthetic in my rogue when it calls for 0w-20 synthetic in the manual. Should i drain it?

Thanks


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

The Factory Service Manual (FSM) specifies that the 0W-20 is the recommended motor oil. It also specifies that the 5W-30 motor oil can also be used as an alternate if need be. So to answer your question, there's no need to drain it.


----------



## 4johnny (Jul 22, 2019)

Yes, I see that as well in the manual..... As an alternative to this recommended oil, SAE 5W-30
conventional petroleum may be used. 

I used 5w-30 synthetic oil, not conventional......does it matter much?

Thank you,

John


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

4johnny said:


> I used 5w-30 synthetic oil, not conventional......does it matter much?


It doesn't matter at all as long as the oil conforms to the Nissan standard: NISSAN recommends the use of an energy conserving oil in order to improve fuel economy. Select only engine oils that meet the American Petroleum Institute (API) certification and International Lubricant Standardization and Approval Committee (ILSAC) certification and SAE viscosity standard. These oils have the API certification mark on the front of the container which is "SM". Oils which do not have the specified quality label should not be used as they could cause engine damage.


----------

